

FBI concludes that the North Korean gov't is responsible for Sony cyberattack - slayed0
http://www.cnbc.com/id/102284428

======
coding4all
_> Due to sensitive sources and methods to obtain the information, the FBI
said it is limited in what it can share_

I guess that's the reason for no or weak "evidence".

